# CnS Lawn



## MPSFIRM (Dec 28, 2015)

Anybody know if they pay or not? They sent me one price sheet claiming it is their lowest pricing and they will not show me their higher pricing until I sign on with them. That raised a red flag for me. I cannot find much on them through a google search. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

MPSFIRM said:


> Anybody know if they pay or not? They sent me one price sheet claiming it is their lowest pricing and they will not show me their higher pricing until I sign on with them. That raised a red flag for me. I cannot find much on them through a google search. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


show them how you think they are number 1 using your right or left hand and. 1 finger:vs_cool:


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

*google is your friend*

a quick google search will tell you all you need to know

when i dont find anything after a google search i figure they are just another fly by night order mill


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

That lower price sheet gets contractors in the door, letting them know that their lowest pay is adequate for most people. Better believe that you won't see much, if any, of the higher prices. Pass.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

MPSFIRM said:


> Anybody know if they pay or not? They sent me one price sheet claiming it is their lowest pricing and they will not show me their higher pricing until I sign on with them. That raised a red flag for me. I cannot find much on them through a google search. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Just one other question did they find you or did you find them and how did either of you locate one another?


----------



## cnslawninc (Jan 3, 2016)

*Disclosure agreements*

The reason we don't give out all pricing is we have disclosure agreements with our clients to not give them out until we have signed disclosure agreement. I will say that the only way you get to the higher paying clients is to prove you will read your work order, follow it, complete it correctly and turn it in on time. Our higher paying clients have harsher penalties for late or incomplete work up to 50% of the order. So if you cannot do the above no you will never see the higher clients, if you can you will. Trust me if we didn't pay someone would be on one of these sites talking trash. Our vendors are happy no one goes looking to post positive but will go looking post negative if we didn't take care of our vendors.

CEO
Donald K.

P.S. I sent this link out to my vendors so they can respond with there experiences if they want to


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

cnslawninc said:


> The reason we don't give out all pricing is we have disclosure agreements with our clients to not give them out until we have signed disclosure agreement. I will say that the only way you get to the higher paying clients is to prove you will read your work order, follow it, complete it correctly and turn it in on time. Our higher paying clients have harsher penalties for late or incomplete work up to 50% of the order. So if you cannot do the above no you will never see the higher clients, if you can you will. Trust me if we didn't pay someone would be on one of these sites talking trash. Our vendors are happy no one goes looking to post positive but will go looking post negative if we didn't take care of our vendors.
> 
> CEO
> Donald K.
> ...


Which ones the low paid ones or your platinum club members?


----------



## cnslawninc (Jan 3, 2016)

cover2 said:


> Which ones the low paid ones or your platinum club members?


:vs_OMG:


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

cnslawninc said:


> I will say that the only way you get to the higher paying clients is to prove you will read your work order, follow it, complete it correctly and turn it in on time.... So if you cannot do the above no you will never see the higher clients, if you can you will.



MPSFIRM-Think for a minute about what the "CEO" Donald K. has said here. 

He will never let a new hire near his "good" clients with "good" pricing until they've done their time with crap pay and crap clients.

So who is going to service his "good" clients while you are "proving" yourself worthy with the slow pay-no pay clients? Ummmm...not you.

G-3 is right. They're only trying to get someone in the door to do the crap, while some other fool is doing the "good" clients.

PS....and yes I keep putting good in quote because it's probably ALL crap!


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Exactly. It never comes. There are enough people on CL or whatever looking for cheap work that they can always recycle vendors and keep the fresh meat on the hook for low cash. You won't move up. The best you hope for is to get a decent work order once in a while, or a mileage charge by mistake.

If they have good clients, their company guys are doing the work- and still getting f****d on their pay, I know some of them.

I love how they always toss out the "basics" of how to get the platinum tier of work- like "read work orders" and the like. Trust me- companies like mine did all of that, 100% ratings, NEVER found a chargeback. Plus enough extra crap that we did for the agents, realtors and investors because we had a conscience way beyond what these regionals and nationals wanted. Of course it never came. Thankfully, we never planned on it- we just used that reputation to get out of the industry, and now work for the realtors, investors, and agents directly- on properties that pay fairly- and we are appreciated for it.


----------



## cnslawninc (Jan 3, 2016)

*Yep*

You are right I will not let a brand new crew do work for a client that could cost both the new contractor and my company money right off rip and im not afraid to say that any business owner should understand. Why would they do that and risk loosing work and money and possibly putting a new crew under? Our "crap clients" pay more than most clients because we don't work for crap clients. The reason our clients use us is we TRAIN vendors on less strict clients first. This is why our company had tripled and several of our client have just awarded us several states as dedicated primary vendor for those states. If i sent a packet to them then we are using crews from other areas to cover their area. We dedicate our areas to 1 vendor not 2,3, or 4 in one area. If you want to work for a family owned and operated company that treats their crews with respect and honesty then please apply. If you want to be treated like you can be replaced tomorrow go work with someone else. We are currently looking for crews in FL. and VA.

I came one here and was honest about why we do things this away. if people have nothing better to do than bash at a good company GO FOR IT.

We know we are a great company to work with and our vendors do to. Unless you have worked for us it's just your unknown guess or blind opinion and you know what they say about opinions :wink:

We here at CnS Lawn inc wish all of you the best, a happy new year and have a wonderful day

D.K.


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

cnslawninc said:


> You are right I will not let a brand new crew do work for a client that could cost both the new contractor and my company money right off rip and im not afraid to say that any business owner should understand. Why would they do that and risk loosing work and money and possibly putting a new crew under? Our "crap clients" pay more than most clients because we don't work for crap clients. The reason our clients use us is we TRAIN vendors on less strict clients first. This is why our company had tripled and several of our client have just awarded us several states as dedicated primary vendor for those states. If i sent a packet to them then we are using crews from other areas to cover their area. We dedicate our areas to 1 vendor not 2,3, or 4 in one area. If you want to work for a family owned and operated company that treats their crews with respect and honesty then please apply. If you want to be treated like you can be replaced tomorrow go work with someone else. We are currently looking for crews in FL. and VA.
> 
> I came one here and was honest about why we do things this away. if people have nothing better to do than bash at a good company GO FOR IT.
> 
> ...




Enjoyed reading your professionalism. Can't even count how many times you wrote the words "crap clients".

Donald you are the golden turd.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

cnslawninc said:


> You are right I will not let a brand new crew do work for a client that could cost both the new contractor and my company money right off rip and im not afraid to say that any business owner should understand. Why would they do that and risk loosing work and money and possibly putting a new crew under? Our "crap clients" pay more than most clients because we don't work for crap clients. The reason our clients use us is we TRAIN vendors on less strict clients first. This is why our company had tripled and several of our client have just awarded us several states as dedicated primary vendor for those states. If i sent a packet to them then we are using crews from other areas to cover their area. We dedicate our areas to 1 vendor not 2,3, or 4 in one area. If you want to work for a family owned and operated company that treats their crews with respect and honesty then please apply. If you want to be treated like you can be replaced tomorrow go work with someone else. We are currently looking for crews in FL. and VA.
> 
> I came one here and was honest about why we do things this away. if people have nothing better to do than bash at a good company GO FOR IT.
> 
> ...



I'm not a real big grammar "Nazi", but when a *COMPANY *is trying to pitch itself, or defend itself, and can't use proper grammar and punctuation, especially from a CEO, that is red flag number one. 

I am sure that I have passed on some really great opportunities, but this is a fundamental thing for me. If you can not spell, and use proper grammar, I really don't think I want to work for you. CEO's are usually better educated than the rest of the workforce, and I expect better from them. If they can not use proper grammar, I can not trust the business itself.

Second, it's not that I don't understand your policy of training new crews on lesser paying clients, but by not showing what they could eventually make, with certain guidelines on how to get there, you fall under red flag number two. Nobody said anything about naming names, or making guarantees. I get a bonus for work completed on time, and without returns, through a few clients. They gave me a guideline to get there. According to the OP, you have not done that, and by your response, you never will.

I will say that the OP didn't specify if your rates are any good, so I will defer on number three until I see anything about that.

As far as getting bashed on here, *you *of all people should understand and accept that us vendors are jaded by the constant crap passed our way, and the countless hours chasing money that is rightfully due to us. Please don't come here and expect to be treated any differently, especially with a low post count, and the fact that you just joined this forum within the last 4 days.

Prove to us that you are different. If you can, and I will change my tune.


----------



## cnslawninc (Jan 3, 2016)

AceVentura said:


> Enjoyed reading your professionalism. Can't even count how many times you wrote the words "crap clients".
> 
> Donald you are the golden turd.


I am guessing you can not count above 1 then because it was used twice. Try reading previous posts you will see where "crap clients" came from. I spent 3 hours reading posts on here and almost all posts are just people talking garbage on here. So to all of you I say farewell and I wish all of you the best of luck


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Don and his driver have seemingly left the building, so I'll address this to the bar flies.

There are plenty of crap vendors around. Vendors that do poor work, late work, incomplete work, yet they continue to find this work for middle man preservation companies. All the news about background screening, references, high standards and expectations, yet almost every day of the week I can find the quality of preservation work done by third parties to border on fraud and criminal.
Now, why is that?

Why does a company refuse to disclose pricing?
Why would their client force them to hide it?
By offering two tier pay rates, aren't you telling your lower paying clients they get what they pay for?
What would be the enticement for a experienced, qualified contractor to accept such terms?

I think common sense will answer those questions, but I'm not sure why one would read "garbage" for three hours.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I went to a strip club once that had multiple membership levels. You could be bronze, silver, or Gold depending how much money you wanted to spend just to get in the door. I have to say that was the first and only time I lost interest in naked women. 

I would just sign up with the client CNS gets his work from and skip paying Donald!:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Swain89 (Jan 4, 2016)

I work for CnS in the va area. Sorry to say but I don't see how you can bash something without trying them first. That's like saying "I hate fish" when you never tried it. CnS is a wonderful company to work for. I was contracted with 4 other companies before them and now left them ALL alone just because CnS offers more steady work and better pay than they do and is reliable. I know he may say "crap clients" but I bet they pay more than the ones you are contracted with now TRUST ME I know. Also Donald is a great person I have met with him personally. So all I can say is before trying to bash someone atleast try them out before responding negatively to their company.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Swain89 said:


> I work for CnS in the va area. Sorry to say but I don't see how you can bash something without trying them first. That's like saying "I hate fish" when you never tried it. CnS is a wonderful company to work for. I was contracted with 4 other companies before them and now left them ALL alone just because CnS offers more steady work and better pay than they do and is reliable. I know he may say "crap clients" but I bet they pay more than the ones you are contracted with now TRUST ME I know. Also Donald is a great person I have met with him personally. So all I can say is before trying to bash someone atleast try them out before responding negatively to their company.


How can you bash my way or my clients since you haven't tried them?

I'll take your bet though post up some pricing.

I'm not at all afraid to share our situation.

We have 65 open work orders at the moment.

Our minimum for a grass cut is $65.00 and that is a knock down on a small row house less than 5,000 sqft. We did several 350.00 recuts over the past season.

Our customers are paying $250.00 for wints

We are charging $75.00 per lock for lock changes $45.00 for padlock. I get an additional $5.00 for hasps.

We charge the standard $50.00 per cyd for debris removal with no discount.

What is CNS paying? If you convince me they are better I'll sign up.


----------



## MPSFIRM (Dec 28, 2015)

Honestly, I was not trying to start some price war. I just wanted to know if they paid or not. After our incident with All Pro and them refusing to pay for work they were paid for I am super wary. Especially when I am told there are numerous price lists and I cannot find much on Google. 

CnS pricing is pretty across the board by a regional standard from the one price sheet I saw so they are fair. We have national clients as well, but we are in a pretty low volume area for most companies so we need regionals to keep us busy when other work slows down. Obviously they are a regional and they won't have national prices, so to argue pricing back and forth is pretty counterproductive. 

Anyway, thanks for the feedback all.


----------



## Swain89 (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm sorry but if it's an issue with CnS clients to release prices until you sign with them then I will not post any either, And I did not bash you or anyone else. I just simply stated that some of the "Crap" clients that some are referring too pays better in some cases. No one is forcing anybody to do work for CnS, but some should not talk down on a company or an owner of that company without trying them out or knowing who they are. It's completely up to whomever to do the work. If you choose not too that's fine but all i am saying is he is a great guy and his company is too. I understand knocking him and his company if you have actually used them before and had a bad experience other than that all the bad comments is really baseless because whomever has no experience working with him.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Swain89 said:


> ....I understand knocking him and his company if you have actually used them before and had a bad experience other than that all the bad comments is really baseless because whomever has no experience working with him.


I worked for Safeguard and it was a bad experience. Why would Safeguard or any other gnat be any better going through CNS?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Swain89 said:


> I'm sorry but if it's an issue with CnS clients to release prices until you sign with them then I will not post any either, And I did not bash you or anyone else. I just simply stated that some of the "Crap" clients that some are referring too pays better in some cases. No one is forcing anybody to do work for CnS, but some should not talk down on a company or an owner of that company without trying them out or knowing who they are. It's completely up to whomever to do the work. If you choose not too that's fine but all i am saying is he is a great guy and his company is too. I understand knocking him and his company if you have actually used them before and had a bad experience other than that all the bad comments is really baseless because whomever has no experience working with him.



When sharing pricing what I'm trying to show is there is NEVER a reason to work for a regional. Work direct for the national at least don't go through the regional.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm being honest when I say it isn't about bashing. CnS is like any other regional operating on a formula created by greed. Commenting on the practices of regionals using these well worn models is enlightening those who are otherwise ignorant of how these schemes operate.
A regional adds nothing to preservation other than another layer of documents.
They don't improve the quality, the reputation or the final product.
They don't create jobs.
Nothing more than another mouth to feed.

A paper contractor serves no purpose whenever there is a ceiling on cost; they add one more body to the game of musical chairs without bringing anything to sit on.

I was in the field this morning on two jobs. I winterized a house for the third time in four years. $250. I swung by a job and helped finish up a trashout @ $35 cyd. Regionals can't afford to use me and I can't afford to work for them.
It isn't boasting to let people in on how to be successful in this industry; if we didn't then all many of you would know are the cyprexx and the buczeks of the world.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll add one more thing-

As an employer, never hire anyone dumber than you are.
As a contractor, never trust someone who has no accountability.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I like to think about working for regionals this way.*

It's as if you contracted a job, did all the work, took all the risk financed it all, and then handed all of your profit and nut to your competition, and hoped they payed you at least half of it back.


----------



## WestTn (Dec 3, 2014)

Craigslist Hack. How do I get in on prices like that. I have not been able to solve the puzzle yet to get those kinda prices. Can you share some insight ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

WestTn said:


> Craigslist Hack. How do I get in on prices like that. I have not been able to solve the puzzle yet to get those kinda prices. Can you share some insight ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CL Hack has answered this question many, many times. Read through his posts. The secret holy grail is there......


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Swain89 said:


> I'm sorry but if it's an issue with CnS clients to release prices until you sign with them then I will not post any either,


This is just plain absurd. I can tell you I could pay you $40/recut up to 5k SF without ever disclosing who my customer is. Hell, for all you know, its a private party job. Maybe its an apartment complex. I have disclosed NOTHING and I haven't broken any confidentiality rules.

I just don't get people. YOU are going to be working with CNS, NOT their clients. This whole damn industry is backassward :vs_poop:and the lemmings keep running over the cliff.......


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> This is just plain absurd. I can tell you I could pay you $40/recut up to 5k SF without ever disclosing who my customer is. Hell, for all you know, its a private party job. Maybe its an apartment complex. I have disclosed NOTHING and I haven't broken any confidentiality rules.
> 
> I just don't get people. YOU are going to be working with CNS, NOT their clients. This whole damn industry is backassward :vs_poop:and the lemmings keep running over the cliff.......



Preach it brother.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

WestTn said:


> Craigslist Hack. How do I get in on prices like that. I have not been able to solve the puzzle yet to get those kinda prices. Can you share some insight ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The easy answer is you charge those prices. 

The longer answer is you build a clientele that will pay what you charge not tell you what they will pay. In this area I am willing to compromise. If a client tells me they pay 250.00 for a wint and that will work for me I agree as long as I can charge what I need elsewhere. 

If you look for work on Craigslist or through regionals you are going to find regional pricing. If you have seen one regionals price list you have seen them all give or take 10-20% which Isn't going to make or break you. 

Short term solutions stand in the way of long term goals. You can't go work for some clown company for pennies on the dollar and ever get anywhere. You want to be a businessman go after his clients don't go work for him. Find clients the other guys don't know about. Leave the Nationals behind and work direct. 

Get names from guys found work for companies like Dakota, Olympus, Union Savings Bank, in TN I would call Vanderbuilt Mortgage.


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

Is this the Wellington post all over again? I can't keep up anymore.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

cover2 said:


> Which ones the low paid ones or your platinum club members?


Too funny


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

cnslawninc said:


> The reason we don't give out all pricing is we have disclosure agreements with our clients to not give them out until we have signed disclosure agreement. I will say that the only way you get to the higher paying clients is to prove you will read your work order, follow it, complete it correctly and turn it in on time. Our higher paying clients have harsher penalties for late or incomplete work up to 50% of the order. So if you cannot do the above no you will never see the higher clients, if you can you will. Trust me if we didn't pay someone would be on one of these sites talking trash. Our vendors are happy no one goes looking to post positive but will go looking post negative if we didn't take care of our vendors.
> 
> CEO
> Donald K.
> ...


You are a total TOOL, and as I have said before about every other middleman, YOU ARE THE PROBLEM WITH THIS INDUSTRY!

The only thing you do is take money away from the guys and gals who are actually doing the work.

Your excuse about not disclosing higher prices is total BS! All you have to do is say "Client A pays this, Client B pays this, Client C pays this....." You don't have to name your top secret client and you wouldn't be breaking any non-disclosure agreements. But you are nothing but a scumbag who will only dangle a carrot in front of some poor newbie and never pay more then a few % over the minimum prices you advertise, no matter what the client pays you!!!

Your higher clients penalize late work upto 50%?? BULL****! That's YOU STEALING FROM YOUR CONTRACTORS!!!!

I know you are still here even if you are not posting, grow a spine and come back and debate some of the veterans on this board!

How long have you been reading this site hoping and praying no one would bring up your name??? I find it very convenient that a post was made about your company and you created and responded within 2 days!


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

cnslawninc said:


> You are right I will not let a brand new crew do work for a client that could cost both the new contractor and my company money right off rip and im not afraid to say that any business owner should understand. Why would they do that and risk loosing work and money and possibly putting a new crew under? Our "crap clients" pay more than most clients because we don't work for crap clients. The reason our clients use us is we TRAIN vendors on less strict clients first. This is why our company had tripled and several of our client have just awarded us several states as dedicated primary vendor for those states. If i sent a packet to them then we are using crews from other areas to cover their area. We dedicate our areas to 1 vendor not 2,3, or 4 in one area. If you want to work for a family owned and operated company that treats their crews with respect and honesty then please apply. If you want to be treated like you can be replaced tomorrow go work with someone else. We are currently looking for crews in FL. and VA.
> 
> I came one here and was honest about why we do things this away. if people have nothing better to do than bash at a good company GO FOR IT.
> 
> ...


I just realized your name, CNS LAWN INC.
What a joke! Let me guess, you found an ad on Craigslist to cut laws for SafeGuard because you had a spare lawnmower and a ford ranger? 
You probably never picked up a hammer in your life and now you are a property preservation middleman!

As I have said before, I HATE MIDDLEMEN the most! But do you know what I hate second? It's lawn guys that get started in this business cutting grass and then start doing rekeys, winterizations, roof repairs, carpentry, etc... and just HACK their way thru!

This business may not require tons of skills but you should at least have some general contracting knowledge before you start!

I blame this on the nationals and regionals. They should give lawn guys lawns, scrap/trash guys the trashouts, and leave the repairs and winterizations to contractors!! But instead they want someone to take everything (even if they don't know what they are doing) and pay PEANUTS! 

As an actual contractor, myself and many others here can get the higher paying jobs because WE ARE WORTH IT! 

And another thing that bugs me is you taking on multiple states and subbing it out! If you can't handle it in-house then DON'T TAKE THE WORK!

Let someone else do it without you taking 25 ****ing %


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Swain89 said:


> I know he may say "crap clients" but I bet they pay more than the ones you are contracted with now TRUST ME I know.


Sorry but NO, YOU DON'T KNOW! Trust ME!

Sounds like you only work for middlemen. MAYBE this Donald guy pays the best out of all of the other scumbag, slime ball, useless middlemen but I am willing to bet that whatever he is paying you for any job I probably charge 3X-4X working with my clients!

And as CL has stated, when we talk about prices every newbie thinks we are bragging but we are just trying to beat it into your skulls that there are MUCH better prices out there!


----------



## WestTn (Dec 3, 2014)

I so appreciate the veterans on this blog. All you guys have helped me and my company out more than you can ever imagine. Thank you again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

bigdaddy said:


> You are a total TOOL, and as I have said before about every other middleman, YOU ARE THE PROBLEM WITH THIS INDUSTRY!
> 
> The only thing you do is take money away from the guys and gals who are actually doing the work.
> 
> ...


So, tell us how you really feel - haha
Received a contractor memo from a national not that long ago "Do not use bottle caps to cap water lines " How do these guys even think of this stuff ? Oh, just read your post again , I think that pretty well explains it !


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

disgusted said:


> ..... memo from a national not that long ago "Do not use bottle caps to cap water lines".....


And the same idiot who did this will itch about having to carry 6 billion dollars of insurance. :vs_worry:


----------



## Cpatton88 (Mar 14, 2016)

I am new here and just looking to get in the business and I am having a hard time understanding some of these post. Yall r bashing this company because he is saying he will not put a new hire on a top notch job. To the ones saying that is stupid, r u willing to put a brand new employee on a important top notch job without knowing what his abilities r and what kind of work he can do? If u say yes I call complete BS. Not one single person I know would do that.


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

Cpatton88 said:


> I am new here and just looking to get in the business and I am having a hard time understanding some of these post. Yall r bashing this company because he is saying he will not put a new hire on a top notch job. To the ones saying that is stupid, r u willing to put a brand new employee on a important top notch job without knowing what his abilities r and what kind of work he can do? If u say yes I call complete BS. Not one single person I know would do that.


No, the vets here caught the BS as soon as the "president" started responding.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Cpatton88 said:


> I am new here and just looking to get in the business and I am having a hard time understanding some of these post. Yall r bashing this company because he is saying he will not put a new hire on a top notch job. To the ones saying that is stupid, r u willing to put a brand new employee on a important top notch job without knowing what his abilities r and what kind of work he can do? If u say yes I call complete BS. Not one single person I know would do that.


Preservation contractors don't get TOP NOTCH jobs. If quality is even on your radar this is not the business for you.

People who do good work go broke twice as fast as the hacks!


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

cnslawninc said:


> You are right I will not let a brand new crew do work for a client that could cost both the new contractor and my company money right off rip and im not afraid to say that any business owner should understand. Why would they do that and risk loosing work and money and possibly putting a new crew under? Our "crap clients" pay more than most clients because we don't work for crap clients. The reason our clients use us is we TRAIN vendors on less strict clients first. This is why our company had tripled and several of our client have just awarded us several states as dedicated primary vendor for those states. If i sent a packet to them then we are using crews from other areas to cover their area. We dedicate our areas to 1 vendor not 2,3, or 4 in one area. If you want to work for a family owned and operated company that treats their crews with respect and honesty then please apply. If you want to be treated like you can be replaced tomorrow go work with someone else. We are currently looking for crews in FL. and VA.
> 
> I came one here and was honest about why we do things this away. if people have nothing better to do than bash at a good company GO FOR IT.
> 
> ...


There, there, don't get all feisty, we all want to sign up, please? 
We all know that you some company working for another company that is working for national that is working for HUD or Bank, so we know your pricing is so good, you can't disclose it, especially knowing that HUD is disclosing it as well as REO, FNM and FMC, but who we are to judge, right? 
You probably just don't want the guys know that they only be getting fraction of the actual reimbursement as we have to feed all the middle parties. 
To new guy: FHA loans pay as of 85.00 per I can't remember min size, whatever that is, they will probably offer you 15.00 for acre


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Preservation contractors don't get TOP NOTCH jobs. If quality is even on your radar this is not the business for you.
> 
> People who do good work go broke twice as fast as the hacks!


Let the guy be, he will learn it hard way and then he will come here and ask us: how do we feel about Safeguard or this particular one all broke and worn out. I would let him learn his lesson and call it a day. 
We all stupid here as we only going on 10 years or so since we first started, so he knows all. Top notch job, my Goodness


----------

